# Live Free or DIE HARD!



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

June 27th Bitches

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5IfRb-sWuDk[/YOUTUBE]



awesome trailer music


awesome looking movie




Yippie-ki-yay, friend!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hate to bring in negativity but this doesn't look like a Die Hard movie to me, it looks like Bruce isn't playing McClane..maybe he's too old for it now, or maybe he needs someone charismatic alongside him (like Jackson did in DH3). I'm not saying it's going to be a disappointment yet, but this one doesn't seem like it will retain everything from the previous movies that made it good, especially the comedy value. I don't know if Bruce Willis can still play a badass character.


----------



## Neko (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmmm i will see then critique it and give it my Beginner Opinion


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't wait to see this movie.

Yes the movie has a somewhat different vibe than the previous 3, but I personally think it will still be a great movie.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 14, 2007)

I heard it got rated PG13

if so, fuck that shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2007)

Was that Kevin Smith at the end of the trailer?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

yes it was


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks bad...owell.


----------



## Ash (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't even seen the second or third ones. The first one was so awesome that I'm afraid any sequel will ruin my image of it. This one doesn't look too good either.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks action-packed...maybe too much. I can see the director's using another formula for this one.

This movie probably won't top off my fav (Die Hard: With a Vengeance). But it seems interesting.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 15, 2007)

Spectre said:


> I heard it got rated PG13



rofl. Its not a Die Hard film if its not 18+.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah it does look pretty good


----------



## Azradon (Jun 17, 2007)

looks alright, but more like a XxX (no, the ones with vin diesel^^) movie to me. and i dont like that he has to rescue his daughter


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2007)

My favorite part of the trailer is the glimpses of the female terrorist.  If I am not mistaken, this is the same women that I saw in the recent Mission Impossible sequel.  I always enjoy seeing a good female bad guy.  I would love to see her beat on Bruce a little.  I think she has the potential to be similar to that Russian chick that worked with Jeremy Irons in the Die Hard with a Vengeance installment.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 18, 2007)

PG-13.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2007)

^Try not to worry/be pissed about the rating so much. I'm sure the movie will still be great.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 18, 2007)

It looks pretty good I'll go see most definatly....the preview looks kick ass when you see it in theaters (yes, I realize I have been watching to many movies lately)


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

More testosterone pumping then 300?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2007)

why does that dude who does those apple commercials have to be in it? i hate that guy.


----------



## dreday03 (Jun 19, 2007)

i can't wait to see that movie


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 19, 2007)

cant wait to see bruce back in action


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, that PG13 is a disappointment, a big disappointment.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 28, 2007)

just saw it, it was alright, but you have to suspend your belief of reality and live in the john mcclane world. where he's invincible. if you want a non stop action thriller that requires no thinking then this is the movie for you. action is pouring out and bruce willis provides a stellar performance as the ultimate badass. i went in there, expected a movie filled with corny lines, lots of action and above all else John McClane killing everyone. if you sit there and just watch then it's a pretty good movie, don't over think it, it's outlandishly rediculous, i mean he takes out a helicoper with a car in the teaser, so don't over think it. They know it's outrageous and they do it anyways, that's this movie.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 30, 2007)

Comon its a pretty good movie for non stop action. I mean barely 5 minutes into the movie and we have a body count


----------



## ez (Jun 30, 2007)

lol i don't believe i've had to suspend disbelief this much for an action movie, ever. That was some of the craziest shit an old man could pull off. It was enjoyable nonetheless.

But seriously how the hell did that chick move around after being hit by a god damn truck?


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a well spent 9.00 suspended beliefs or not.

She was a god damn ninja what did you expect for her to make a clone and shout _RASENGAN_!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2007)

I got to see it tonight, and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't w8 to see this... I expect an epic movie...  

Was it better than 300???


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 30, 2007)

Just saw it, very nice movie. John's comments during the various action scenes were hilarious. And damn, he was merciless on that hot asian chick.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2007)

she was hot. i'm glad john kicked her ass. and she got destroyed. hahahahaha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked it.

Good action flick. Not as good as the original though.

7/10


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 30, 2007)

I just got back from seeing it and I have to say that I really did like it.

The plot had more holes in it then the other three put together, but Willis was great, Justin Long was quite likable and Tim Olyphant really did a great job.

All in all it was a fun time at the theatre.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2007)

:amazed Oh my God! That was better than Fruity Pebbles and koala bear kisses! The quality of the koala thing is still under debate but that's not the point. Never have I heard so many badass movie quotes from a singular human being...nay...man-god and so much over-the top, balls on the wall action.

My favorite part was definitely the asian chick.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> McClane: Last time I checked that ninja bitch was at the bottom of an elevator shaft with an SUV shoved up her ass.






Priceless.

In other words, I shat brick houses and came pools.

If Transformers is anywhere near this, I'll quit life (or better as I've heard), I'll quit life. It's only downhill from here.


----------



## Jechtsphere (Jul 1, 2007)

Well glad to see people liked it and I'm sure I will too, loved all the other Die Hards as well!


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jul 1, 2007)

Bruce Willis is the OG of action flicks. Just came back from the theaters, and although it was PG-13, I absolutelty love it. I love his dirty, gritty old school, and humorous action style. 

Damn...gotta go find my old Die Hard VHS collection.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

Just saw it today along with Room 1408, and I gotta say well the plot may have been lacking it more then made up for it with action.  So if you don't wanna use your brain and just wanna watch shit get blown up and people get killed in cool ways, watch this movie.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2007)

The movie was 1 hour and 30 minutes of badass. Even _I_ walked out of the theater feeling like a badass.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2007)

Hahaha command center, it's a basement.

This looks like one of Bruce's best movies, i'll probably see it after transformers.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 1, 2007)

This movie looks awesome! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 1, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked it.
> 
> Good action flick. Not as good as the original though.
> 
> 7/10



No doubt about that. The original own all 3 sequels that followed. Of course all 3 are still good films.  

As for this film. I loved it. The fight scene with Maggie Q, the asian chick, was funny as hell. "Enough of this kung fu shit!"  

The daughter reminded me a lot of the John McClane from the previous films. And she was pretty hot too.


----------



## Brandt (Jul 1, 2007)

I just watched this movie last night, and Christ, it was unreal. That movie was _awesome_! Great stuff!

And I agree with Bear Walker: the daughter is good looking.


----------



## isanon (Jul 1, 2007)

watched the movie a few hours ago and it was awsome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2007)

Saw this movie last night! I loved it. I have to say I need to go back and watch the others. I am embarassed to say I haven't seen those. Oh and his daughter was soooo hot!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 8, 2007)

This was the most rated R PG-13 movie ever.  It has just as much violence as any of the other Die Hard movies.  It just proves that the only thing the MPAA cares about is nipples and the word "fuck." 
*Spoiler*: _End of LFODH_ 



Apparently saying "friend" is more harmful to children than saying "mother" and murdering someone by shooting yourself through a shoulder bullet hole.



I thought this movie was great, Bruce was great, the action was great.  Think of it as a classic 80s action movie, plot holes are par for the course.  Just ignore them and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 8, 2007)

Blame MoA crazy bitches  like their children don't all those words already.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

the movie is going to be awesome. I didnt think it was supposed to be like a 4th for the Die Hard series...i thought it was just a movie with Bruce and the same name....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2007)

Saw it last night and ehhh! I thought it was okay, got kinda boring near the end. Better than PotC and Sp3 by far though.


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

This might be interesting...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2007)

*Live Free or Die Hard*

Okay I'm sure there HAS to be a thread on this but search is being rele ghey and is showing up nothing so mods, as soon as you find the original thread please merge this one.


So I just saw it. AND OMFG! THAT MOVIE WON SO HARD!

1) Why the hell did they have as the hacker dude the Mac Guy?! Macs are pieces of shit and useless for hacking!
2) He was right, asian broad was hot. And damn, shes the one who is die hard. First she gets her ass kicked, smashed by a truck, choked with wires and still she's coming to fucking kill him. What the hell?!
3) Loved the Jedi. Was that Silent Bob? It kinda looked like that actor...
4) Overall fucking great movie. It would win if in a few years they spawn off a new series with the hacker kid becoming heir to Mclain (sp?) and becoming as bad ass as his father and law.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

yea that was kevin smith in the movie, director and star of jay and silent bob
i thought this one is the best in the series behind 3
my order:
dh 3 - sam jackson son
dh4
dh1
dh2- its not a bad movie just not as good as the other three


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)

been meaning to see this for a while but i've only seen the 1st die hard so i'll likely see 2 and 3 before i try to see 4


----------



## Sylar (Nov 17, 2007)

Movie definately wins.

I can't get over how awesome McClain is. Dude took down a helicopter with a car. Hardcore.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> yea that was kevin smith in the movie, director and star of jay and silent bob
> i thought this one is the best in the series behind 3
> my order:
> dh 3 - sam jackson son
> ...


Wait there was a 3rd one? Which was that?

The only ones I remember was the one in the building (number 1 rite?) and the one on the plane. I thought this the third....which one am I missing?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

holy shit i hope your jokin
die hard 3 - die hard with avegance - samuel l jackson, jermey irons
plot to steal gold, blow up school in new york 
maclaine almost gets killed in harlem


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> holy shit i hope your jokin
> die hard 3 - die hard with avegance - samuel l jackson, jermey irons
> plot to steal gold, blow up school in new york
> maclaine almost gets killed in harlem


Oh that one! Where they did the puzzles 

Yeah...it was pretty good. But honestly, kinda lame. I'd say number 1 and 4 are the best of the series


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 17, 2007)

Die Hard 4:
jet 0 - McClane 1

That was just too cool, even though it was too much, but it IS John McClane ofcourse...

My favorite one was 3, then 1, then 2, then 4


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 13, 2007)

Peter said:


> Oh that one! Where they did the puzzles
> 
> Yeah...it was pretty good. But honestly, kinda lame. I'd say number 1 and 4 are the best of the series



3 was awesome, Samuel L. Jackson is win. 

I rank em 1,3,4,2


----------



## Denji (Dec 14, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard is definitely win.

I rank the movies: 1,4,3,2 (although I like all of them)


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2007)

This movie..... fails HARD










I'm just kidding

It was unfucking believable how cool this movie was


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2007)

My ranking: 1, 3, 4(far behind the first two), 2(pos)

Live free or Die Hard wasn't a die hard movie...none of the sequels were really.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2007)

4, 1, 3, 2

I loved the newest one simply because of the modern technology and hacking. I frankly am infatuated with the idea of a fire sale and thought it was amazingly executed in this movie.

Two was crap. Planes, christmas, oh gawd.

Three...disliked the concept but Sam Jackson saved it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard was definitely a great movie.

How I rank the Die Hard movies: 1, 4, 3, 2 

I loved all of them, but I think the first one is still the best out of the four.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 23, 2007)

It was a good film. Shame the Directors Cut isn't as good as it sounds. There's some bad editing at times.

Either way, it was a fun film to watch in the cinema!


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2007)

PSP Reviewer said:


> It was a good film. Shame the Directors Cut isn't as good as it sounds. There's some bad editing at times.
> 
> Either way, it was a fun film to watch in the cinema!



It's not a director's cut, it's a unrated cut where all they did was take the pg-13 cut and added some digital blood/dubbed some swear words into it. When they should have gone back to the original footage and insert the scenes that were filmed with a "Hard R" in mind.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

I really want to see this


----------



## The Joker (Jan 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's not a director's cut, it's a unrated cut where all they did was take the pg-13 cut and added some digital blood/dubbed some swear words into it. When they should have gone back to the original footage and insert the scenes that were filmed with a "Hard R" in mind.



Sounds like the same thing to me, really or similar. Either way, it's ok to watch once or twice but it's nothing special. Especially since they removed a pretty good line from the film.

I agree though that they should have gone and just released the original footage. That'd have probably made a better version. It's a shame they didn't just release an "18" Die Hard, and forgot about younger people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't really expecting a lot when I was going to watch this one. It was a pleasantly surprising treat, actually. A great little action film with some kickassery sprinkled around for flavor.

Nothing memorable though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 2, 2008)

Maggie Q's character should have been the main villain. That Gabriel fellow was so much made of fail.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

this film is a very old film howveer i never get bored of it


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Movie definately wins.
> 
> I can't get over how awesome McClain is. Dude took down a helicopter with a car. Hardcore.



ACtually, it was a jet


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

I unfortunately never saw the movie =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> I unfortunately never saw the movie =/



:amazed

Rent it man, it's definitely a good movie to see if your a Die Hard fan.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a good movie I just rented it and saw it again...


----------



## Junas (Apr 7, 2008)

Loved the movie... I had watched the first 3 movies and out of the 4 with this, This is full of win over Die Hard 1... That one was classic as well with Hans Gruber.... X3


----------



## Morwain (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know who th actor is who plays Matt? I forgot his name...my friend was asking me the name and I didn't know....I'm also to lazy to go to IMBD....


----------



## Bensfer (Apr 10, 2008)

I love that movie it's better than the other ones though
1.Justin Long is in the movie(He's HOTT!)
That would be all lol!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought this was the worst die hard. 3, 1, 2, and 4. 3 was so great. Samuel L. Jackson with Willis made it so great. The whole city being involved was great. 2 lacked great villains.


----------

